# Magical Kenya - Daily Photos



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mt. Kenya








by star tours


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lamu Old Town



















all by conservative concepts


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Giraffe Manor




























all by Eric Isaac


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by safari partners


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by safari-partners


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by safari-partners


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Malindi 









by w.a.y.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Maasai Living Compounds..









by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Chyulu Hills National Park


















both by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Yellow Baboons at Amboseli National Park 









by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great White Pelicans at Amboseli National Park









by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

More Amboseli National Park

all by Ken Zaremba


























Ekongu Swamp by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ol Donyo Wuas Safari Lodge at Chyulu Hills National Park









by Ken Zaremba


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nairobi Uhuru Park


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Busy city life in Nairobi...


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

èđđeůx;83652656 said:


> Giraffe Manor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooool.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^yep..

Mombasa Road, Nairobi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Amboseli at dusk









by lukasz dzierzanowski


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The Maasai, probably Kenya's most known ethnic group (although they make up a very small percentage of the population)..









by sum_of_marc


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Maasai Mara all by Libernaventure


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiwi Beach, Mombasa



















all by flowerbeetle


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Wasini Island & Kisite Mpunguti Marine Park


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Great


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Hell's Gate National Park









by Ferdi's-World


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lake Baringo 









by Ferdi's-World


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Shimba Hills 
all by partan man


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Eddeux!



Though the photos on the first page didn't load


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

corredor06 said:


> ^^ Great


thanks.

Samburu
all by partan man


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

musiccity said:


> Beautiful pictures Eddeux!
> 
> 
> 
> Though the photos on the first page didn't load


thanks. Sorry about the first page. They load for me but I have that problem sometimes too.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Rendille people, they live in Kenya's northeast 
all by tropicairkenya


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A Rendille woman, I love their beads...








by Rita Willaert


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The Samburu and some of their adornments...
all by  Rita Willaert


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Lake Nakuru
all by Rita Willaert


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Malindi
all by bibi911


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Uhuru Park, Nairobi








by the travel chronicle


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Siyu Fort, Pate Island, Lamu


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Tea plantation in Limuru


















all by` jipe82


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

jipe82


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Gedi Ruins, Malindi *



> Gedi is one of Kenya's great unknown treasures, a wonderful lost city lying in the depths of the great Arabuko Sokoke forest. It is also a place of great mystery, an archaeological puzzle that continues to engender debate among historians.
> 
> To this day, despite extensive research and exploration, nobody is really sure what happened to the town of Gedi and its peoples. This once great civilization was a powerful and complex Swahili settlement with a population of over 2500, built during the 13th century. The ruins of Gedi include many houses, mansions, mosques and elaborate tombs and cemeteries.
> 
> Despite the size and complexity of this large (at least 45 acre) settlement, it is never mentioned in any historic writings or local recorded history





















all by cocosarron


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyesonnatureexpeditions/5526035067/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Cute









by Steven Garvander


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa Coastline* by juandrobfreezer


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mara Bushtops Camp * by juandrobfreezer


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Blue Lagoon Beach, Watamu* by cocosarron


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Voyager Beach, Mombasa
*








by HHK


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by HHK


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa: Serena Beach Hotel* all by Roy Lathwell

Reception Area


















Pool & Bar Area


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Jain Temple in Mombasa









by mirek.ambroz


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

edit


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Central Province*

*Cattle ranch - Kieni, Nyeri County.*










*Another ranch with the Aberdare mountains in the background.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*The barley farms north of Nanyuki *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Othaya, Nyeri county - Central Province.*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ol-Kalou to Njabini Highway - Central Province.*














































More later on.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^love the posts!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mwanamwiwa said:


> *The barley farms north of Nanyuki *



love this scene....


----------



## karanaayare (Dec 18, 2009)

*Too Good.....*

hno:


èđđeůx;84844177 said:


> *Mombasa Coastline* by juandrobfreezer


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tsavo East National Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/petrsmelc/6305932285/sizes/l/in/set-72157628037001914/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Elementeita*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hktang/4359356108/sizes/l/in/set-72157623439102096/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Oloiden*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hktang/4065443602/sizes/o/in/set-72157623300853662/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Naivasha* by hktang


----------



## IAmTheSuperI (Nov 17, 2011)

The wild life is one of the most interesting things to see in the life.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Donkey race in Lamu*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hktang/5750468491/sizes/l/in/set-72157625399795327/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Amboseli National Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frinkiac/6005072758/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Samburu*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frinkiac/2856785168/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rift Valley* from piga picha blog


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A2 Highway towards Marsabit*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5578437133/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chogoria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/forestideas/5716688165/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Gorges Valley, Mt. Kenya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/4406177314/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Nakuru*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3820425928/sizes/l/in/set-72157622036353368/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Baringo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3267755125/sizes/l/in/set-72157613548981565/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Maasai Hut on Ol Kokwe Island, Lake Baringo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3268624280/in/set-72157613548981565


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Elgon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3268627082/sizes/l/in/set-72157613548981565/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3268628920/sizes/l/in/set-72157613548981565/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa*


















all by ph_neuman


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Groundsels on Mt. Elgon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/3268589808/sizes/l/in/set-72157613548981565/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa* all by spOt-66


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Great Rift Valley*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wooiwoo/6443287499/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wooiwoo/6438137739/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Naivasha*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Evelyne Dubos


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kikuyu*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masai Mara National Reserve* all by Francine


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kenyan Landscape* all by Francine


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Watamu* all by wooiwoo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Great Rift Valley 
*

















all by wooiwoo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I love Lake Nakuru, it's probably the lake I've posted the most of in this thread....









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wooiwoo/6437944941/sizes/l/in/set-72157628114776261/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nanyuki to Nairobi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6137147210/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

èđđeůx;86462873 said:


> I love Lake Nakuru, it's probably the lake I've posted the most of in this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!....


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Magadi* 




























all by  Pied Crow


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikondoug/6496220569/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikondoug/6496235813/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lake Naivasha National Park*









































































http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/gevjr13/Lake Naivasha/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Suburbs and Lake Nakuru National park.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackbird1981/6018792862/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

This is amazing, guys!!!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Holiday vacation + laziness afterwards = no thread update...till now

*Nairobi National Park *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charandeep1000/6521079071/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nakuru, Kenya's 3rd largest city, suburbs and Lake Nakuru*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackbird1981/6018792862/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cmak/6615258511/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Nakuru*, the first image is too cute









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6596693893/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6596690629/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6596692001/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6596692639/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6596691355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Bogoria* by phoenix.wang


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Ujeen said:


> This is amazing, guys!!!


thanks. hope you enjoy the new pictures.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spectacular, really stunning nature pics from Kenya...:cheers2:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.Here are some countryside pics between Eldoret and Nakuru in the Rift Valley province.

*Wheat fields around Wareng near Eldoret.*










*Some cows grazing.*










*Around the Burnt Forest area.*



















*Farm growing potatoes (white flowers).*










*Maize farm.(corn)*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The long awaited update!:banana:

*Lake Naivasha *, flickr images by Ryan C Carpenter


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi CBD*:cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6772394497/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Giraffes @ Nairobi National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brandonrosage/6771979215/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa Old Town*


OLD TOWN, MOMBASA, KENYA by findingnimo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nyayo Monument, Nairobi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/truth-slinger/4586035478/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous pics from Kenya, I really like the nature and wildlife shots...:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kitchwatembo*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Linguine said:


> marvelous pics from Kenya, I really like the nature and wildlife shots...:cheers:


thanks linguine.

*Mombasa Market Hall* alll by Mervi Haavisto


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Kenya *in its glory:cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tel7/5694659954/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^wow, fantastic backdrop for a wedding photo shoot...kay:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kimilili * all by diana savina


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Nakuru*:cheers: 
all from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianasavina/tags/nakuru/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Western Kenya, home to the Kenyan Rift Valley*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianasavina/6688805265/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dianasavina/6688807093/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Manda Island & Shela Village, Lamu* by John Weiss


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*More Shela Village, Lamu*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lamu (Old town, Shela Village, Coast, etc.)*:cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankfocus/6045373519/in/pool-lamu/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatherelgar/5097448042/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heatherelgar/5135115079/in/pool-lamu/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hippobippo/4018268079/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some islands in the Lamu Archipelago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cold_shutterhand/6053410450/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Maasai Mara National Reserve*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cold_shutterhand/6032244346/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cold_shutterhand/6038640170/


----------



## Mintali (May 6, 2010)

Great photo edduex. much thanks :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nyali Beach


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Nairobi pano by Paolo Novelli


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by Karmen Meyer


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rift Valley*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Flamingos @ Lake Bogoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bwindi2/7056845633/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bwindi2/7056844697/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Maasai Mara Sunrise*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7056208703/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7056207579/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7056208369/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Longonot, Rift Valley*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7056212435/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Great Rift Valley*, with Maasai in it.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7056182347/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mara Serena Lodge*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwiexplorer/6740471145/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwiexplorer/6740469333/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwiexplorer/6740473525/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7080317811/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cherangani Hills*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/4590691111/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-murphy/4590685355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Amboseli National Park* (Kilimanjaro in background)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7041247605/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Street in Mombasa Old Town*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6933945892/sizes/l/in/set-72157629821913229/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Animals @ Maasai Mara* by Philip J. Briggs


















^^cute:hug:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kakamega Forest, Kenya*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7183040330/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sunset @ Baringo* by d.a.j.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Kenya is such a beautiful country. This isn't an image but multiple: Niko na Safaricom Part 2!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome nature and landscape images from Kenya...:cheers2:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lamu Old Town*









http://kilele.tumblr.com/post/20290850558/old-town-in-lamu-kenya-photo-by-ian-naumenko


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Meru National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpzaremba/5561798515/sizes/l/in/set-72157626233862719/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpzaremba/5562622494/sizes/l/in/set-72157626233862719/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpzaremba/5562597248/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*The people who make up Kenya:*
I'll be showing some of the various ethnic groups that are in Kenya. Ranging from the smallest to the largest.:cheers:

*The Samburu*, semi-nomadic people living in Rift Valley Province, Northern Kenya. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6551127175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6551128733/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*People who make up Kenya:*
*
Masks made by the Kalenjin* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5549002866/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi - Upper Hill & CBD skylines visible*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6759784589/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masai Mara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7302485948/sizes/l/in/set-72157629902852714/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7302436720/sizes/l/in/set-72157629902852714/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Fort Jesus, Mombasa*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A collage of Kenya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/learnscope/2667420666/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Kenya (mostly) Video by Safaricom* (they're just pros at landscape videos)


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chale Island - South of Diani Beach, Coast Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meg78/6283302083/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meg78/6283302607/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chale Island Overhead View*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Kenya...:cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing pics of this incredible country


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ewaso Ng'iro River*..Samburu, Shaba & Buffalo Springs National Reserves are all dependent on this river









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiwen/6271614569/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rhinos @ Nakuru*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiwen/6269022175/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Nakuru with Nakuru in background*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiwen/6269546856/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Amboseli National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiwen/6268513687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Gorges Valley, Mt. Kenya*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Curio Shop in Mombasa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okafrica/7332302598/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics èđđeůx


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^Thank you.

*Lake Victoria, Mbita, Kenya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seereeves/7348105132/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seereeves/7163706883/sizes/l/in/set-72157630012562597/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kakamega Forest, Western Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seereeves/7271745986/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nabongo Cultural Centre, Outskirts of Mumias, Western Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seereeves/7263090668/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tsavo East National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michellekc/7161497003/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Water Buffalo Exodus, Tsavo East National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michellekc/7161494763/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7159790097/sizes/l/in/set-72157630065715650/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7159789829/sizes/l/in/set-72157630065715650/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Aerial from Jaha House, Shela, Lamu*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Shela Beach, Shela, Lamu Archipelago*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lookthroughmywindow/5404366608/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lookthroughmywindow/5403744119/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Back after the weekend with more:

*Kerio Valley, Iten, Kenya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flo0103/7176969645/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flo0103/7362201244/sizes/l/in/photostream/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flo0103/7362194024/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ber Gi Dala - Remake of Traditional Luo Homestead @ Kisumu Museum *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/6998435638/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

* Imperial Hotel in Kisumu*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5819014062/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kisumu CBD, small but clean* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5799003569/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5799558088/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Amazing View from Tumutumu in Central Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/91emmad/7362817898/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Windsor Golf & Country Club, Nairobi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-o-r-o/6957206612/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Naivasha Wildlife* 





































all by FabioLotti


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ruins of Gedi in Coast Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bilwander/6900221104/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Highlands in Nyeri, Central Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coffeecollective/6716000355/sizes/l/in/set-72157628914641655/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pics


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kenyatta International Conference Center, Nairobi*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masai Mara Sunrise*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cold_shutterhand/6032244346/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

*kenya*












by hohVincent on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*An interesting Lamu with donkeys*









by Jack Owen


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A dhow on the swahili coast*









by Jack Owen


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kakamega Town*









by Jack Owen


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi National Park*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpt_haase/7393242748/sizes/l/in/set-72157630174420886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sevrell/6767564897/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Machakos, Eastern Province*

I love its hilly terrain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/projectsurvivalmedia/7173825073/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*More Terraces in Eastern Province*









from CGIAR Climate


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Confrontation in Masai Mara National Reserve*









by Steve Garvie


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nearly blind Cheetah cub in Masai Mara*

Poor thing:


> This poor cheetah cub is almost blind. He has dense bilateral cataracts which are probably congenital but may have developed secondary to infection. He became distressed whenever his mother moved more than a few metres away making high-pitched bird-like chirping calls. He looked rather thin making it difficult to be certain about his age but clearly his mother had done well to rear him thus far.











by Steve Garvie


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*On the Nairobi-Mombasa Highway (A109)*









Courtesy:http://blog.sevanmatossian.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/boys-on-narobi-mombasa-highway-2012.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Uhuru Gardens Memorial Park, Nairobi*

It was here in on December 12, 1963 were the handing over ceremony for Kenya's independence took place.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michisunited/7400468640/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Swahili Beach Resort, Mombasa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6773841496/in/photostream


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Southern Palms Resort by Day by lens buddy, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Southern Palms Resort by Day by lens buddy, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Southern Palms Resort by Day by lens buddy, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Overview of Lake Nakuru*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/safaripartners/6358640943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by CIFOR


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hell's Gate National Park*









by CIFOR


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Turtle Bay, Watamu*


















both by Matthew Bradford


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldpeasplease/7420457768/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*KR Mombasa line*

This is apart of the Lunatic Express started in Mombasa in the 1890s, and finished in the 1930s in Kasese, Uganda by the British stretching 1,600 km..









by rugendo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Beach Volleyball on Diani Beach*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rugendo-ke/7419504188/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Fort Jesus, Mombasa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okafrica/7332293716/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*The takeoff*









by Graham Michael


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Goat herder in Maasai Village*









by Graham Michael


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ol Choro Oiroua Conservancy, North of Mara Triangle in Masai Mara National Reserve*









by Geoffrey Suares









by Geoffrey Suares


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*A day at University of Nairobi*









by Mountaintrekker2001


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi Skyline*









by one of my favorite Kenyan photographers - Mutua Matheka


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Church in Mai Mahiu, Rift Valley Province*









by The Michi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Morning in Masai Mara National Reserve*









by Anita Ritenour


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Adjacent hills to Mt. Elgon*









by open cage


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

:applause:


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Central Province - Kenya*

*Coffee plantation, Nyeri County. *


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nyeri High School. *

I went to high school here.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masai Mara*

sorry for no updates, I was out of town.



























all by Gilad Lotan


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful thread!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tilt-Shift Nairobi*



























by Jude Gichumbi


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by dumfriesphotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful land


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*On the shores of Lake Victoria, Kisumu, Nyanza Province*









by Luvai Gohar


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Male lions in Masai Mara*









by Hoenen


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Near Lamu Fort*









by Josieblue


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the stunning photos...:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chyulu Hills Panoramas*



















by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630327011926/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Naivasha flamingos*









by Jeff Pajonk


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Around Lake Naivasha*









by amir jina


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Random shot of daily life in Bungoma, Western Province*









by John Ochuro


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Malindi, Coast Province*










Cows on the beach...:O 








both by John Ochuro


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Elgon rock formations, Western Province*









by HippoBippo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Turkana, the world's largest desert lake*




























by Eyal Bartov


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you èđđeůx for these pictures. Kenyans seem people who enjoy life, somehow like Romanians.

And is refreshing too to see such a vigorous wildlife!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rural farmland & forest on flight to Marsabit*









by CIAT


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ploughed fields in Kiribichia, Mt. Kenya Region*









by CIAT


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Street in Mombasa Old Town*









by Konstantinos Dafalias


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you èđđeůx for these pictures. Kenyans seem people who enjoy life, somehow like Romanians.
> 
> And is refreshing too to see such a vigorous wildlife!


I couldn't agree more, and it's my pleasure.kay: Thanks for viewing.:yes:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Laragai House on Borana Ranch, Eastern Province*









by S&CC


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*View of Mt. Kenya from Borana Ranch*


















by S&CC


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Nakuru*


















from On The Global Road


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Shirazi Beach & Village, Coast Province*



















by Jim Whalen


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Home on Lamu Island*









by Mark Jordhal


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*An elephant nearing a herder's cattle*









by Cookswell Jikos


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Longonot in the Rift Valley*









by Mountain Bear


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ngong Hills, peaks along a ridge in the Rift Valley & Southwest of Nairobi*




























by la vie d'artiste


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Life in Malindi, Coast Province*




























by JèJè


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mara sunset*




























by Jason Brown Photography


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*One of the great lakes: Lake Baringo*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seereeves/7662966290/sizes/l/in/set-72157630790941038/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*An initiation ritual among the Maasai*









by  Frederic Salein


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Maasai Warriors Cricket Team - Practice on the beach, Mombasa*









by Claire Olio


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kitengela Glass, glass blowing studio outside of Nairobi*


















by traveling.sole


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Longonot & the countryside*



























by IFDC Photography


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tea factory in Kericho, Rift Valley Province*


















from ImAnAmericanIdle


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sasaab, Samburu National Reserve, Rift Valley Province*









by TSC


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tea plantation outside of Nairobi*









by Gord Clements


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Naivasha*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7742513912/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Downtown Nairobi*









by nperera


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nyeri Golf Club - Nyeri County*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sotik - Kericho County, Rift Valley Province.*



















Guest house in Sotik.



















Inside a tea factory in Sotik.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Fairmont Safari Club, Mt. Kenya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/penner8/8182021903/sizes/l/in/set-72157631818719089/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Kenya view from Fairmont....*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mis750/4974682424/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ft. Jesus in Mombasa, Coast Province*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeymushi/4618861078/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guru Nanak Nishkam Sewak Jatha (GNNSJ) Sikh Temple, Kericho, Rift Valley Province*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kisumu, Nyanza Province - Kenya's 3rd largest city on the shores of Lake Victoria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8205059141/sizes/l/in/set-72157632066706500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8148266437/sizes/l/in/set-72157631913162859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8148510249/sizes/l/in/set-72157631913162859/


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

Narok - Mai-mahiu 










Emali - Oloitokitok


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

A Rüppell's Vulture at Nairobi National Park









Gyps rueppellii -Nairobi National Park, Kenya, by Jorge Láscar, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning....


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Flamingos at Lake Nakuru









Large number of flamingos at Lake Nakuru, by Syllabub, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Diani, Mombasa*


DSCN0910 by graveca, on Flickr


DSCN0909 by graveca, on Flickr


Diani Beach, Kenya by Sugar the Girl, on Flickr


The only bad thing about this being your office for the day is when your boss wants to have a call and you know he is going to ask why it's so windy in your office. by allkindsoftime, on Flickr


Kolekole17 by Niklock, on Flickr


Kolekole28 by Niklock, on Flickr


kenya 2010 (540) spiaggia diani by giangian239, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5427 by fabcom, on Flickr











Pinewood Village by ian 1602, on Flickr


Przypływ i odpływ (i) by mammal, on Flickr


----------



## tallglassy (Aug 31, 2011)

An aerial view of Nabiyotum Crater in Lake Turkana - the world's largest desert lake and the world's largest alkaline lake - in the Great Rift Valley in Kenya. Photographer Martin Harvey said: "These photographs were taken while accompanying clients on exclusive helicopter safaris in Namibia, Botswana and Kenya. I take top business people and entrepreneurs.
Picture: Martin Harvey / Barcroft Media










"These helicopter safaris are always done with well-maintained helicopters and very experienced pilots. It's probably much more dangerous driving on Africa's roads."
Aerial view of camels being watered in the Chalbi Desert, Kenya
Picture: Martin Harvey / Barcroft Media










Cape buffalo in Kenya are pictured from the air
Picture: Martin Harvey / Barcroft Media










Aerial view of a Maasai boma or livestock enclosure in Kenya









Ololokwe mountain, a striking landmark in Northern Kenya









African elephants in Kenya









The helicopter casts a shadow on rock formations as it flies through Suguta Valley in Kenya


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovricico said:


> Flamingos at Lake Nakuru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!...indeed. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos but do not forget to credit them


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi*









By Carl Hultberg 









By Ian Wainaina


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Gazelle sprinting across Lake Nakuru*









By Tim Allen


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ awesome! haha.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

tallglassy said:


> ~ ~ ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this set of aerial shots shows the real spectacle of Kenya or Africa, really impressive!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mombasa, Diani Beach & the beautiful Indian Ocean*









By Vasil Pernea









By Melissa Malala









Shazaad Kasmani


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> ^^ awesome! haha.


Thanks it is.  Lake Nakuru always has my favorite pictures of all the Great Lakes. :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Swahili Beach Resort, Mombasa*









By José Eugenio Fernández Torés


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nairobi National Park, Giraffe + Skyline*









By ARC - Alliance of Religion & Conservation


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Peacock Mantis Shrimp, Mombasa Marine National Park*









By Bruno K


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Bogoria in Rift Valley*









By Lauren O.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Dhows, Shela Village, Lamu*









By Forodhani House


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

èđđeůx;103570179 said:


> By ARC - Alliance of Religion & Conservation



really interesting with the city in the background :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mt. Kenya*









By Danny Dukers


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Watamu, Coast Province*









By Antony5112


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kilifi, Coast Province*









By zuiber


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussoda said:


> really interesting with the city in the background :cheers:


Haha yeah I think it's so cool how the city has a national park on its doorstep.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cheetah Cub in Masai Mara National Park*









By Lê Mạnh Hùng

^^So cute! ^_^


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kampi Ya Samaki, Lake Baringo*









By Frinkiac

^^:lol:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lake Magadi*









By Frinkiac


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Watamu, Coast Province*









By Andrei Isaev


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

èđđeůx;92587313 said:


> Courtesy:http://blog.sevanmatossian.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/boys-on-narobi-mombasa-highway-2012.jpg


Ever wondered why Kenyans are great athletes?Its because from an early age one has run from school and back.We call it the 8-4-4 system!


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

My 1st Post 

Just some shoots from my 1st trip to Africa September 2012 (last year)


Elephant, Masai Mara National Reserve, Kenya by X_Tan, on Flickr


Giraffe, Masai Mara National Reserve, Kenya by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhinoceros, Masai Mara National Reserve, Kenya by X_Tan, on Flickr


Masai Mara National Reserve, Kenya by X_Tan, on Flickr


Giraffe, Masai Mara National Reserve, Kenya by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice nature..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lamu Beach Panorama by chrispar340, on Flickr


Fun watersports at Manda Bay, Lamu Archipelago by The Safari & Conservation Company, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4136/4754195883_dd49cf2f6d_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

20131012_162739 by Cjbmhengst, on Flickr


Dhow race departure in Lamu - Kenya by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr


Untitled by Alex Shapovalov, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7724/17603457779_0629d9d867_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* 

Lake Rutundu, Michelson and the Masai Mara*





































Source

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Chyulu Hills National Park ​ http://www.safari254.com/chyulu-hills-majestic-vistas/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Vipingo Ridge Golf Resort, Kenya(On The Shores Of The Indian Ocean)*




































Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Lake Logipi, Kenya*





























_Source:Wildencounters_
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Nyeri*









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2843/8855861385_91d53d082c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3748/8856128670_b94bd81701_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8249/8513638190_322c105625_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8244/8513644124_45491c7f7c_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...35/12142187_1151350141560825_1247308880_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...e35/11931256_913684965377040_1825514621_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra.../e35/11374221_522833721203596_884936603_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...e35/11244587_517410161766059_1020250012_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://igcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.n...e35/12120528_1485842161712107_216033241_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Borana conservancy*










https://traveldiarieskenya.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/01kbor-im1001-borana-lodge-1475.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mount Kenya - Batian by www.travelsnapshots.com, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Mount-Kenya_Mackinder’s-valley-9.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Mount-Kenya_Mackinder’s-valley-12.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Mount-Kenya_Mackinder’s-valley-10.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Mount-Kenya_Shimptons-camp.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Mount-Kenya_view3_adj.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Mount-Kenya_Flora.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Mount-Kenya_black-bird.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Mount-Kenya_scenery-4.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.safari254.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Mount-Kenya_scenery-2.jpg


----------

